# SEOUL | Shihungsaguree Building | 11 fl | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_2053 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2054 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2055 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2056 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2092 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2093 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20160602_120849_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
yesterday


----------



## sohuman (Jun 13, 2016)

Why are there so many poles


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20160613_212646_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



sohuman said:


> Why are there so many poles


 I HAVE NO IDEA hno:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170814_173111 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

*location http://naver.me/xsrnyi5v*

this building second unit 희명병원 heemyoung hospital
My home town largest hospital


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170902_164354 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170902_164356 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

my home town biggest hospital so far(called hee myoung) this is second unit tower.
Now another big hospital 500 bed prepare u/c
So this hospital faced with competition.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170920_155909 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170920_155914 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20171017_211737 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20171029_215019 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171029_215017 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171029_215014 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171029_215012 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

location http://naver.me/xsrnyi5v


----------

